# New here! Need help with labs



## bradensmommy05 (May 26, 2010)

Hi there! I stumbled across this message board while spending hours upon hours researching hypothyroidism. I have suspected for many years that I have a thyroid problem however each time my labs are in the doctor says they are normal. So I just had some recent labs ran (doctor actually suspected hyperthyroidism) although I have more hypo symptoms. My doctor once again said they are in the normal range.

TSH 2.24 Reference range 0.45-4.50
T3 Free 2.3 range 2.0-4.8
T4 Free 1.2 range 0.8-1.7

There is so much info out there and I am having trouble figuring it all out!

Some of my symptoms are being very cold although lately I am very hot. My temp is pretty normal at the 98.2 mark. I have never noticed a really low temp. Now that it has warmed up in Phoenix I am very hot. In the winter though I am unusually cold. That is probably my biggest symptom although I am also having crazy mood swings. I don't feel depressed really but instead really moody and easily agitated. I have other symptoms like dry, straw like hair but I do live in the desert so who knows if that can qualify as a symptom. I have many other hypo symptoms as well.

Thanks for looking at these labs. Hopefully someone can help me better interpret them.

One last thing I should add. I spent years trying to have a baby but we were never able to conceive. I don't believe they ever checked my thyroid levels. This was over 12 yrs ago though.

Thanks in advance!~ Amy


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

How old are you? Could you be going through menopause? I live in Phoenix too.

I was just diagnosed with Graves Disease and Hashimotos Thyroiditis in March 2010 and I have been trying to learn all about these diseases. It can be very confusing. I am finally feeling like I am gaining some head way though. In my opinion, your TSH levels look good. What was your TSI?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I totally understand your frustration. :hugs: Unfortunately, while your T3 is a tad on the low side of normal and might explain your feeling poorly, those labs are fairly normal. Hmmm, have you had any other hormone levels checked? What about iron level? You might be anemic. Are your electrolytes ok?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Your blood levels are very close to what mine were before I was treated for Hashimoto's. My GP also said my levels were normal. I had symptoms and a family history of hypothyroidism and I knew something wasn't right.

Have you been tested for auto-immune diseases like Hashimoto's? When my GP said my thyroid was normal, I made an appointment with an endocrinologist. I researched doctors and found one that doesn't just look at TSH, but looks at the blood work and your symptoms. He did some additional tests, found I had Hashimotos, and began treating me based on the Hashimoto's, family history and symptoms. It has been almost 2 months and in my case, I feel almost 100% better.

Good luck - I'd find a good endocrinologist and get the auto-immune tests, a Vitamin D test, and some others.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bradensmommy05 said:


> Hi there! I stumbled across this message board while spending hours upon hours researching hypothyroidism. I have suspected for many years that I have a thyroid problem however each time my labs are in the doctor says they are normal. So I just had some recent labs ran (doctor actually suspected hyperthyroidism) although I have more hypo symptoms. My doctor once again said they are in the normal range.
> 
> TSH 2.24 Reference range 0.45-4.50
> T3 Free 2.3 range 2.0-4.8
> ...


Amy.....................welcome to the Board. While those labs are in range, that does not mean that something is not going on w/ the thyroid. As noted by others, the FT3 "is" low and a lot of us would not be comfortable w/ TSH @ 2.24.

The best way to get to the bottom of this is to have some antibodies' tests run. Did the doctor run any that you know about?

Here is what I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## bradensmommy05 (May 26, 2010)

desrtbloom said:


> How old are you? Could you be going through menopause? I live in Phoenix too.
> 
> I was just diagnosed with Graves Disease and Hashimotos Thyroiditis in March 2010 and I have been trying to learn all about these diseases. It can be very confusing. I am finally feeling like I am gaining some head way though. In my opinion, your TSH levels look good. What was your TSI?


Thanks for your reply. I am 40 yrs old. I doubt I'm going through menopause but who knows. I know the tsh number looks good but everything I've read says that most people feel much better when their tsh is between 1 and 2. Oh and I don't think I know what the TSI is. I know they didn't run it anyway.

I hope you get all your stuff straightened out as well. That's great that you feel you are making headway.

Thanks again!


----------



## bradensmommy05 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I had labs run a couple of months ago and everything else appears to be normal. I'm the picture of perfect health as far as the labs go. Now they did not check for autoimmune disorders or anything like that. She just ordered tsh, t3 and t4 free. Of course according to the reference ranges they are all within range. I am concerned that the t3 free number is on the very low end. I read that it should be at least halfway to the top.

Well thanks again! I will try and get those other tests ordered.


----------

